# فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يااخوتى 
من فتره قمنا بأنشاء جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †






وهذه المجموعه الخاصه به هنا 
فى التاريخ بالظبط كان يوم 31/8/2008
واليوم نقدم لكم ما انجزناه فى هذه الفتره من المواضيع الخاصه بالجروب 
اتمنى ان تنال على اعجابكم ونكون دائما عن حسن ظنكم 
اولا : اود ان اشكر كل من ساعد فى نجاح هذا العمل 
ثانيا : اعرض عليكم مواضيع الجروب 

المواضيع الخاصه بالجروب 





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-حلم مرعب ولكنه موعظة (قسم القصص والعبر )
2-كيف تتخلص من العصبية (ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات)
3-ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟ ( المنتدى العام )
4-مقولة فى برجك(المنتدى العام)
5-كيف تصبح عضوا مهما ؟(المنتدى العام)
6-صور دباديب حلوين(Tatty teddy bear)(الصور العامه )
7-احزروا يا بنات( المنتدى العام )
8- كباريه......!!!!!!!!!!!!(قسم الاعضاء المباركين )
9-ازح الغبار عن قلبك !!!! ( المنتدى العام )
10-اخطر ملاهى فى العالم ( الصور العامه )
11-اجمل طيور العالم( الصور العامه )
12-أكبر مجموعة من صور القديسة البتول أم الرب العذراء مريم ( الصور المسيحيه )
13-.*.*. أحـيـــانــــا .*.*.( المنتدى العام )
14-ليه بنقول القطط بسبع ارواح ؟؟؟ ( المنتدى العام )
15-خمس لمسآت سحرية لتفتح القلوب ( المنتدى العام )
16-صور طفل يموت امام اخوته (مؤلمة اووووووووووى) ( الصور العامه)
17-*((( ما نـــوع إبتسامتك )))؛؛؛..... (ادخل وشوف)* 
( المنتدى العام)
18-تعالوا شوفوا جمال اسكندريه ( الصور العامه )
19-عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟ ( المنتدى العام)
20-صور مش موجودة عند حد للبابا كيرلس ( الصورالمسيحيه)
21-أسئلة عن لاهوت المسيح والرد عليها ج1 ( الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه )
22-أسئلة عن لاهوت المسيح والرد عليها ج2( الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه )
23-نصائح للطلبة( المنتدى الترفيهى العام )
24-صيد الغزلان( القصص والعبر )
25-سوال ملح كيف اتعامل مع الضيقة ادخل خدلك الحل(المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام )
26-شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....! (الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى )
27-سلسلة علم اللاهوت العقيدى(المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام )
28-تصميمات جميلة اوى للعدرا (الصور المسيحيه )
29-صور قديسين متحركة رااااااااااااائعة(الصور المسيحيه )
30-هاااااااااااااااااااااااام:تحذير لبنات المنتدى(قسم الاعضاء المباركين)
31-ليه شايل هم الدنيا على راسك ؟؟ (المنتدى العام)
32-شارك برأيك وبصراحة فى موضوع .... أختك تعرف شاب ماذا تفعل ؟؟ (قسم الاعضاء المباركين)
33-سيرة القديس العظيم الشهيد إيلياس الإهناسى(سير القديسين)
34-انفصل عن ماضيك (المنتدى العام)
35-اخلع الفرده الثانيه ...وأسعد ( القصص والعبر)
36-كيف تحسن ذاكرتك ؟؟ ( الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى )
37-علامات نهاية العالم .... (المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام )
[SIZE=+0]38-عايزة اكسسوارات حلوة ادخلى هنا (الصور العامه)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]39-علم اللاهوت العقيدى ج2(المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام )[/SIZE][/SIZE]
40-مش سامع صوتك يا ربي(المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام )
41-



طلب صلاه لاجل اطفال الشوارع 



 (طلبات الصلاه)
42-صور لدير القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوى ( الصور المسيحيه)
43-جميلٌ أن يوجد في الدنيا قلب ٌ يحبك (المنتدى العام)
44-اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش ( المنتدى الترفيهى العام )
45-طلب صلاة لاجل jesus_son ( طلبات الصلاه)
46-فستان زفاف ب 6 مليون جنيه!!!! (الصور العامه)
47-عالم الحلويات (المطبخ)
48-بركان نشط(الصور العامه)
49-انواع النساء(حواء)
50-_اغبي بنت في العالم_(حواء)
51-اكتب اسمك تطلع صورتك( المنتدى الترفيهى العام )
52-6 اطفال في بطن واحدة(الصور العامه)​ 
لا تنتهى مواضيعنا حتى الان 
هذا كل ما انجزناه فى هذه الفتره 
ولكننا لن نتوقف 
انتظروا جديد الجروب من مواضيع 
سلام المسيح معكم 
جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †









​

​[SIZE=+0][/SIZE]​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

_*مبروك يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك  وفي الجروب يا رب​*_


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*اسم الصليب عليك يا كيرو بجد روعة اسف لعدم تواجدى بس بأذن المسيح اكيد بحاول اكون جنبك بجد شغل فى منتهى الروعة *
*ومعك مجموعة فى منتهى الجمال *
*شكرا يا كيرو واسف بجد لغيابى *
*ربنا يدبر واكيد بكون وسطيكم من تانى *​*                                                         تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك عمل خدمتك  *
*                                                      وانا ليا الشرف وكل الشرف يا حبيبى*
*                                                              انى اشتغل تحت ايدك*
*                                                                     ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى يا اخوتى على كلماتكم المشجعه 
جوجو ولا يهمك  احنا هنا مكانك لغايه لما ترجعلنا زى الاول 
ربنا معاك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوعات الجروب الجديده 
53- دة انتو تجيبوا شلل  ( المنتدى الترفيهى العام )
54-قصة طريفة ذات معنى ( القصص والعبر )
55-رحله جميله الي سجون اليابان ( اوعى تفوتك )  ( الصور العامه)
56-فندق سيرينا من افخم المنتجعات بالعالم تعالوا  ( الصور العامه)
57-مش اى حب يبقى حب( المنتدى العام)
58-ركز على القهوة وليس على الكوب  (القصص والعبر)
59-عش بقلب وابتسم بقلب وسامح بقلب  (المنتدى العام)
60-انتم اسواء اعضاء..وانا اعلن رحيلى عنكم  (المنتدى العام)​انتظروا كل ماهو جديد فى الجروب ​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىى يا اخوتى على كلماتكم المشجعه
> 
> جوجو ولا يهمك احنا هنا مكانك لغايه لما ترجعلنا زى الاول
> ربنا معاك ​


*ميرسى ليك اوى يا كيرو *
*واتحملنى بقى*
*اصل انا صليبك فى المجموعة دى*
*ولازم تتحملنى*
**
*اشكرك كل الشكر *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوعات الجروب الجديده ​ 
61- احلى 40 مقولـــــــــه ( المنتدى العام )
62-التدخين........... ( قسم الاعضاء المباركين )
63-موسوعه صور عبارات الشكر ( الصور العامه )
64-قوة الصلاة ( القصص والعبر )
65-كيــف تكون مناقشًا جيداً ( المنتدى العام )
66-مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة ( ركن الاجتماعات والشبابيات)
67-فواصل و صور لتزيين المواضيع (الصور العامه)
68-لا تكسر قلب فتاة أحبتك ( المنتدى العام )
69-ثـعـابـيـن الـحـيـاة (المنتدى العام)
70-أعرف شخصيتك من أول حرف فى أسمك (المنتدى العام)​ 
انتظروا كل ماهو جديد فى الجروب ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي تعبك 
علي فكره انا مشترك في الجروب دة 
ومش عارف اعمل فية اية


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا : اهلا بيك معانا فى الجروب 
ثانيا : حضرتك لو دخلت الجروب فى اول مشاركه 
هتلاقى توضيع للخطط التى يعمل عليها الجروب 
وكيفيه وضع موضوع خاص بالجروب 
واى استفسار انا فى الخدمه 
نورت الجروب ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
شكرا الك كوكو بجد انت رايع 
بصراحة مكنتش اعرف ايه يعني جروب دالوقتي افتهمت تقصدو اية 
يسوع يساعدكم على جهودكم الحلوة 
تحياتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىى على مرووورك وعلى كلامك المشجع يا بنوته 
نورتى الفهرس ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
شكرا الك كوكو بجد انت رايع 
بصراحة مكنتش اعرف ايه يعني جروب دالوقتي افتهمت تقصدو اية 
يسوع يساعدكم على جهودكم الحلوة 
تحياتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مروورك مره تانيه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
شكرا الك كوكو بجد انت رايع 
بصراحة مكنتش اعرف ايه يعني جروب دالوقتي افتهمت تقصدو اية 
يسوع يساعدكم على جهودكم الحلوة 
تحياتي​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجهود رائع اخى ربنا يباركك كوكو بجد  انت بتتعب جامد من اجل المنتدى وربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب هقولك على حاجه 
انا عمرى ماحسيت بتعب لانى بخدم فى بيتى 
والواحد بيحب يشوف ديما بيته احسن بيت 
وربنا يقدرنى واقدر اعمل إلالى اقدر اعمله واكتر 
مرسىىىىىى على كلامك المشجع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش يا جماعه 
انا عارف انى اتأخرت اوى فى الجزء التانى من الفهرس 
بس الدراسه بقت مشكله ولازم اذاكر كل الحاجات الالى باخدها اول بأول
قريبا هنزل الجزء الثانى فى نفس الموضوع ده  ​


----------



## mrmrmora (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مم*كن اشترك معاكم ف الجروب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا مش عارفه اشترك ازاي
من فضلكم ممكن تردوا عليا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا ممكن تشتركى معانا 

ادخلى الموضوع ده 

وهتفهمى الجروب غرضه ايه واذاى ممكن تشاركى معانا

جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
​


----------



## mrmrmora (26 ديسمبر 2008)

**


----------



## mrmrmora (26 ديسمبر 2008)

[/COLOR*]انا متشكره ياكوكو ع اهتمامك وردك عليا ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
انا عايزه اعرف اسجل بياناتي ازاي عشان اكون عضوه معاكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بصى يا مرمر 

انتى هتدخلى الموضوع الخاص بالجروب 

وهتعملى مشاركه بأسمك 

هتكتبى مشاركه فى اسمك 

النيك نيم مش الحقيقى 

يعنى اسم العضويه الالى مشتركه فيها 

وبكده تكونى اشتركتى معانا ​


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

اد ايه المسيحيه حلوه
اد ايه الحب والمحبه بين المسيحيين
اد ايه فى سماحه
اد ايه فى عطاء
دايماً يا كوكو عطاء
ودايما محفوظ ببركات الرب وسلامه
سعيده بمجهودك الرائع
ليتك تخبرنا كيف نشارك معك فى هذا المجهود حتى ننتفع به وننفع الاخرين
:smi102:
:sami73:


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

ميررررررسى كتير يا سالى على كلامك الجميل 

بجد ما استحقش كل الكلام الرائع ده 

تشاركى معى فى هذا المجهود 

بوضع المواضيع الروحيه والاجتماعيه والمواضيع التى تفيد 

الاعضاء وبهذا تكونى شاركتى مع اعضاء المنتدى ​


----------



## Maria Salib (12 يناير 2009)

:new8::new8:كوكو حبيب الكل اللى واخد حبنا ووقتنا بكلامه ومواضيعه الشيقه
ممكن يكون فى مواضيع خاصه تاخد بايدينا انا ومن مثلى حديثى عهد بالمسيحيه
تعلمنا فيها الصلوات والعبادات
وكيفية عبادة الرب يسوع
حبا وشوقا اليه
وبهذا انت تبشر ونحن نباررك ويباركك الرب
لان مثلى 
بلا اهل ولا عشيره ياخذون بيدى
لانى اصبحت على غير دينهم فى الخفاء
لذا اطلب العون والمساعده من مواضيعكم الشيقه
احبكم الرب الذى احببتونى فيه
وبارككم وحافظ عليكم
ولك منى كل التحيه والاشواق لكل مواضيعك الجميله الشيقه
المحبه للرب يسوع
وللام الحنون امنا العذراء مريم
:new8:
:smi102:


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى جدا يا سالى على الكلام الكبير اوى ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## fteriiz (17 يناير 2009)

:36_3_11::1099cj::018A1D~146:





come with me قال:


> *اسم الصليب عليك يا كيرو بجد روعة اسف لعدم تواجدى بس بأذن المسيح اكيد بحاول اكون جنبك بجد شغل فى منتهى الروعة *
> *ومعك مجموعة فى منتهى الجمال *
> *شكرا يا كيرو واسف بجد لغيابى *
> *ربنا يدبر واكيد بكون وسطيكم من تانى *​*                                                         تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك عمل خدمتك  *
> ...


----------



## may_abdo30 (18 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:smi411:


----------



## fteriiz (19 يناير 2009)

مشكورا  لك جدا جدا يا عبدو


----------



## fteriiz (19 يناير 2009)

:budo::smil7:





fteriiz قال:


> مشكورا  لك جدا جدا يا عبدو


----------

